# Remote Car Starter?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Can a remote car started be added to the Allroad? Does anybody have one?
Not sure how one would work around all the security features, and ECU/Controllers?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Remote Car Starter? (G60 Carat)*

you can put a remote start alarm on an allroad, yes. most car alarm installers will not install them on manual-transmission cars, however, for liability reasons.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Remote Car Starter? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

No she's Autotragic.
Probably need to get an additional module to bypass the alarm during starting I would imagine.


----------

